# Complete Refurbishment of the Summit at Massanutten



## Miss Marty (Aug 23, 2018)

_*

Summit at Massanutten 

Exciting News about the 2018
Summit Renovation Project!*_

_The goal is to have all 209 units 
completed by the end of 2022._

View A First Look at the Summit 
Renovation Project (Youtube)


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 23, 2018)

The unit we were in wasn't in bad shape.  Wonder what they are renovating?


----------



## tonyg (Aug 24, 2018)

Probably just maintenance fees or a special assessment.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 9, 2018)

SUMMIT AT MASSANUTTEN RESORT MODEL REVIEW

We toured the new "Summit Model"  located up on Litten Lane and were able to get a few pictures of a refurbished upper/lower unit.  They have done a nice job and the units have a much more modern airy feel.   (However, we will miss the old country feeling)

From the moment you open the entrance door. You can see and feel the difference in the hallway with it new brown carpet.  The units have all new furniture & carpet but the older dark kitchen cabinets and black appliances have not been replaced.

Really like the new flooring in kitchen & dining area but don`t care for the strange looking carpeting in the living room and bedrooms.

A huge (65") television now sits over top of the living room fireplace along with a new stone wall.

Gone are the old fashion heavy bedspreads!

The huge master bathroom still features the large soaking tub.mirrors have been removed and walls painted.

The upper level porch will now have an aluminum table & four chairs. The lower level deck will now have an aluminum table and four chairs plus your own private propane gas Bar-B-Q grill.

They is a stackable washer and dryer located in the lower hallway..

I personally don`t care for the new decor.  I am sure lots of timeshares owners and exchangers will simply love the new look of the remodeled units.


----------



## missyrcrews (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for the information.  I thought the unit we had was fine as it was.  Needed new kitchen flooring and carpet, but all else was up to date.  Maybe one of these days we'll head back down that way!


----------



## joestein (Sep 11, 2018)

It would be nice if they made the bed in the master bedroom a king. I think it was a full.  Of course, I havent stayed there in 11 or 12 years.   I much prefer woodstone.


----------



## stonebroke (Sep 11, 2018)

Here is the video link they sent out regarding the Woodstone units:


----------



## joestein (Sep 12, 2018)

I have never really though of Massanutten as the Crème de la Crème.


----------



## Railman83 (Sep 13, 2018)

Massanutten is great but I have to believe their gold crown status has something to do with the 130,000 paid rci transactions they do every year.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 8, 2018)

_Wonder which Summit units will 
be Renovated/Refurbished first?_


*Summit @ Massanutten*

Phase I - II - III
Units 78 UL - 190 UL

Square Footage - Upper Level 1244 SF
Lower Level 1236 SF - Total 2480 Square Ft


*Innsbruck at Massanutten*

Phase V and VI
Units 191 - 202, 217-218
Units 223-231, 236-240

Upper Level 1244 SF
Lower Level 1241 SF
Total 2485 Square Ft

Units 203-216, 219-222
Units 232-235. 241-245

Upper Level 1244 SF
Lower Level 1236 SF
Total 2480 Square Ft


*Summit Hillside Units *

Phase IV (Saturday Check-In)
Units 450 UL through 491 UL

Total Unit Area 1176 Square Ft
Front and Real Balcony 116 SF
Supplies Closet 12 SF


The Summit at Massanutten
Owners Association (SMOA)

Total Buildings 63 - Total Units 210

_A Great Eastern Resort Corp.
Rockingham County Virginia_


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2018)

We have only visited Massanutten once and that was over 15 years ago. The units were nice and their rooms were very large. The best things at the resort during that time was The Le Club with it Olympic size indoor pool, large outdoor pool, basketball, golf & tennis courses  onsite and their other family amenities.

I looked  at Massanutten Resort as a four stars resort for the Northern VA, Washington DC, and Maryland travelers for vacations usages IMHO.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 16, 2019)

beware if you exchange in you pay an additional "resort fee" now.  something on the $10-20.00 per NIGHT. Be sure to ask about a "resort fee" or check the additional info section. 

here is from the rci website for summit units

Resort Fees:

Service fee is 10.95 to 76.65 U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepted.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 16, 2019)

*
2019 - TIMELINE - UPDATE*

*SUMMIT AT MASSANUTTEN *

The renovation process has begun!
Work on the first 6 units began on
January 7, 2019.

* Expected to take about 8 weeks
to get these units back in circulation.

Currently there are *14* Summit units
out of order while undergoing the various stages of the renovation process.

Q: Anyone know which Summits
area, section, road/unit numbers
they are working on at present?

Be sure to check out the
Summit Signal Newsletter
2019 Edition 1  (page 5)


----------



## Miss Marty (May 16, 2019)

*
MASSANUTTEN 

 NEW SECOND HAND STORE
*
Located at 
14827 Spotswood Trail 
Elkton, Virgina

Follow 
_*New to Me Furniture *_
On Facebook


----------



## silentg (May 16, 2019)

carl2591 said:


> beware if you exchange in you pay an additional "resort fee" now.  something on the $10-20.00 per NIGHT. Be sure to ask about a "resort fee" or check the additional info section.
> 
> here is from the rci website for summit units
> 
> ...


I’ve notice this on a lot of timeshare exchanges, do you think it’s really going to housekeeping?
Or are they doing this to cover some expenses that some owner aren’t paying maintenance fees?


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 28, 2019)

*2020

Summit at Massanutten *

Now that its time to pay your annual fees and
book your upcoming week.  Which area are
you planning on making your reservation for?

We prefer way up on Litten Lane
but would like to get a new unit...

Q: Anyone know which Summit units,
area, section have been completed?

*Anyone stayed in any of the *88* beautifully*
remodeled/renovated Summit Timeshares
What was the unit number and how did you
like the feel of the new design and updates?

Did they or are they going to replace the
washers and dryers in the lower level hall?


----------



## gumbow719 (Dec 31, 2019)

Miss Marty said:


> *MASSANUTTEN
> 
> NEW SECOND HAND STORE*
> 
> ...


Good deal forvstuff..JMU students hopefully know about it..if not somehow let them know. Wood Table with 6 chairs $60...standard refrig $90...


----------



## escanoe (Jan 10, 2020)

I am a Woodstone points owner at Massanutten and checking into Summit next Friday to use a bargain "extra" week I purchased during an RCI sale last week. For the heck of it, I called Massanutten and requested an assignment if possible in one of the recently refurbished units. The lady on the phone politely told me that that do not take unit requests other than handicap accessibility related ones, and that I should discuss my request at the desk during check-in. Is that standard operation procedure for Massanutten, or did I get a bad luck of the draw on who I was talking to?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 10, 2020)

That sounds about right.  When booking your owner unit you request a specific unit (for both summit and woodstone) and they have so many units that go through rci they may not want to deal with the hundreds or thousands a request per week.


----------



## Gunm00 (Jan 12, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I am a Woodstone points owner at Massanutten and checking into Summit next Friday to use a bargain "extra" week I purchased during an RCI sale last week. For the heck of it, I called Massanutten and requested an assignment if possible in one of the recently refurbished units. The lady on the phone politely told me that that do not take unit requests other than handicap accessibility related ones, and that I should discuss my request at the desk during check-in. Is that standard operation procedure for Massanutten, or did I get a bad luck of the draw on who I was talking to?


Hello I also own at this resort and was told the exact same thing a few months ago. However I called back and got a gentleman who was willing to speak to his supervisor for me. His supervisor allowed him to put a note in the account to put us in an updated unit. So at checkin I kindly asked the young lady if it was an updated unit as she was getting the keys ready and it was. So I’d try to get someone else and nudge them a bit.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 17, 2020)

Wound up checking to what is a nice 2019 refurbished unit tonight. I’m not that picky and didn’t complain with the set up before the refurb, but I’m not thinking the gold crown is a bit of a stretch as I did last year.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 25, 2020)

I checked in on Saturday, to the Summit.  We were in the 400's.  Per the front desk staff Saturday check ins are the units that are not refurbished.  My unit was smaller than other Summit units I have stayed in before and very dated.  Also there were items missing.  I did call the front desk they were able to replace the items.   I noticed they did not have anyone at the security gate except after 10 on one night when I came home.  
They had a good deal on snowboarding $40 for 5 hours including equipment on Monday evening.  Looks to be going on for a few more weeks.


----------



## Mrmckinney (Aug 20, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> *2020
> 
> Summit at Massanutten *
> 
> ...





Miss Marty said:


> *2020
> 
> Summit at Massanutten *
> 
> ...


did you get a answer?


----------



## Mrmckinney (Aug 20, 2020)

Did you get a answer?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2020)

Mrmckinney said:


> Did you get a answer?


To the OP, have you received any responses?


----------



## Papa2015 (Aug 20, 2020)

*Can't beat their MF's.. *
We own 3 summits...and haven't been there in years, but have traded into Hawaii,(twice)  CA, FL. gold crown over the years. Massanutten is a great place to own for the cheap MF and Gold Crown status. as long as it stays that way.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 20, 2020)

We stayed in another refurbished summit unit (135 Whistler Court - Upper) for four days about three weeks ago. I really like the refurb overall, but in this particular unit they had cut one of the laminate floor boards about 1/2 an inch too short in a place where it was clearly visible ... where the hall leaves the kitchen/dining room/living area. It didn’t bother us functionally at all, but it is not something most people would have let go in a House they owned. For just a few $’s more to recur that board the place would have looked perfect.

That is my nit picky post for the day. I own in Woodstone and am quite happy with my RCI Points ownership in Massanutten.


----------

